

An Interview with Rich Hickey about Clojure (A-Z series) - fogus
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/313989/-z_programming_languages_clojure

======
plinkplonk
Bonus: Plenty of _other_ great interviews linked to from the first paragraph
of the article. I am reading an interview of Simin Peyton Jones.
[http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/261007/-z_programmin...](http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/261007/-z_programming_languages_haskell?fp=&fpid=&pf=1)

The complete list is at
[http://www.computerworld.com.au/tag/a-z%20of%20programming%2...](http://www.computerworld.com.au/tag/a-z%20of%20programming%20languages)

very informative and enjoyable! There goes the day. I'll be reading these all
day!

------
icey
Did anyone else notice that he's started mentioning the CLR a lot more in this
article? I know that there has been some recent work on getting Clojure
running on the CLR and Clojure-in-Clojure; but I thought it was interesting
that it's starting to return to Rich's conversations as well.

~~~
marcusbooster
Yeah, which makes some sense. I think Clojure's strength is that it makes
inroads with Java developers (as opposed to Common Lisp guys jumping over). If
he can get the same excitement out of some .NET'ers it could double his user
base.

------
paulsmith
"Right now we're in the early adopter phase, with startups and ISVs using
Clojure as a secret weapon and power tool."

Are any YC start-ups using Clojure?

~~~
twism
Well it wouldn't be a "secret weapon" then, would it?

------
slpsys
Nice! I've been waiting for the Clojure A-Z serious interview for while.

------
polos
So:

Clojure was born as a hybrid of FP and CL for the JVM, as that seemed perfect
to the authors personal experience...

Sorry, but I'll not abandon my own way for such a personal preference style
(if I only could remember where I already saw this pattern... hm [...]).

I'm perfectly OK with my chosen Lisp system (no, I won't tell you, no war fan
I am).

~~~
sketerpot
"The author prefers it" is suddenly a problem with a language? Have a look at
Clojure; it's a very nice language on its own merits. (I particularly like the
combination of software transactional memory with by-default immutable data
structures.)

